# Best proper pubs up North



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the pub with the best kept ale I have ever tasted and in the nicest surroundings too...open fire, untouched interior, no music (although there's an upright in one of the side rooms).

THE VICTORIA, HALLGARTH STREET, DURHAM.

Just had to share that...any others?


----------



## soulman (Oct 26, 2007)

Scotch Piper Inn, Lydiate, Merseyside (although it's the oldest pub in Lancashire)

It's one of my favourites. No jukebox, no fruit machines, no food, unspoilt inside and out, even down to a proper thatched roof. Until a couple of years ago all the ales were gravity fed although it's pumps now. Claims to be one of the oldest alehouses in the country.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/84/8439/Scotch_Piper_Inn/Lydiate


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 26, 2007)

Peveril of the Peak always seems to get a mention on threads like this.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 26, 2007)

More details please


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> More details please



Sorry Mrs M!







http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/11/1129/Peveril_Of_The_Peak/Castlefield



> Victorian green tiled splendour in a desert of ugly plate glass windowed modernity. Great beer, great atmosphere and people from Coronation Street sitting on there own reading books. You can't get better than that. Best pub in Manchester.



Arguably Manchester's most famous pub. Proper Victorian on the inside and out, and serves lots of real ale etc.


----------



## Superape (Oct 27, 2007)

The Sair in Slaithwaite, Huddersfield.

Legendary pub selling obscure ales. Who can forget the kitten hotel? Who can remember evenings on "Ringwood's old thumper" or "Leadboiler"?

That long slog from the main road up the hill means you have earned a pint by the time you get there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2007)

The Betteryhill Hotel, Strathnaver.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 27, 2007)

Crown Posada, Newcastle-upon-Tyne


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2007)

The beer that I particularly enjoyed in the Victoria was 'Old Arthur' which is specially brewed by the Big Lamp Brewery in Newcastle to commemorate one of the regulars of the Victoria who died a year or so ago
http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/le..._and_fruity_with_hidden_strength.php#comments


----------



## free spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Crown Posada, Newcastle-upon-Tyne


eh? it's alright, and sells some decent beers and stuff, but in the best pub stakes it's kinda lacking imo. Still good for a quiet pint mind.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, a quiet pint is getting harder to find.


----------



## Stig (Oct 27, 2007)

Ooh, the Fat Cat in Sheffield! lovely pub.

It's where i first discovered Kelham Island beers, a few years before Kelham Island Pale Rider became champion beer of Britain. 

The pub is great, the locals are really friendly, the food is fab and they do veggie and vegan stuff, it's comfy and relaxed in there, and they do off sales to take out at the end! Top marks all round.



edit: website! http://www.thefatcat.co.uk/86index.htm


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2007)

The Newcastle Arms:
http://newcastlearms.co.uk

William would love this place if it was in Southern climes.

Many of the good old pubs like the Tut n Shive in Newcastle have closed down or succumb to the gentrification and modernisation of Newcastle's west end. The only places that survived tend to be chain pubs, theme pubs, gay bars and trendy bars. There's still a few good pubs in Newcastle but it is a million years from what it was 10 years ago when nu-labour injected tens of millions of pounds in the west end.

Take a click around www.theburglarsdog.co.uk they list a few good pubs but they also slate other good pubs, the bloke is a bit of a tool too but it is a good pub guide if you bare in mind he's a trendy thirty something yuppy.

My favourite pub in Newcastle is the Trent House, its been there years and has the best juke box of any pub I have ever been too. It is in Leazes park too so it is farily quiet and away from the arseholes who get pissed up on cheap alcohopops:

http://www.trenthouse.com/


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Crown Posada, Newcastle-upon-Tyne



Good pub but can get very very busy. Beautiful building too. Quite famous in Japan too as being a typical English pub, it is about as far as you can get from a typical English pub. Much too grand.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 28, 2007)

Hull pubs worth a visit:

The Black Boy, High Street -  Lovely, oak-panelled old pub with a great selection of beers.

Ye Olde White Harte, Silver Street - 99% of the claims about its history are nonsense (it wasn't the pub where the plot to bar King Charles I from the city was made, for a start) but it's a lovely traditional pub and IME does the best pint in the city.

The Blue Bell, Lowgate - Big, scruffy Sam Smiths pub with a great atmosphere and excellent ale at £1.25 a pint.  What more could a man want?  

The George, Land of Green Ginger - Nice real ale pub with good food.  Just off Whitefriargate, though, so often very busy.

The Bonny Boat, Trinity House Lane - I only know this place by reputation, but it looks lovely from the outside and CAMRA rave about it, so the beer should be good.

The Old English Gentleman, Mason Street - Small, classy real-ale pub much frequented by Ac_tors_ and the theatre-going crowd and plastered in signed pictures of famous actors who've appeared at Hull New Theatre, just down the street.  Very pleasant, if busy before and after a performance.

The King's Arms, Kingston Square - Secluded little place with fascinating collections of photographs on the walls.  Does a very passable meal and a very drinkable pint.

The Minerva, Prince's Dock - Nice waterfront pub with decent beer and good food.  Good place to sit and watch the traffic on the Humber on a warm afternoon.

The Tap and Spile, Spring Bank - Busy, lively, spit-and-sawdust place with lots of live music and a good range of beers

The Polar Bear, Spring Bank - Mainly a gay venue, but also happens to be a really nice old-style pub.  I'm told its big, enamel bar is a rare local feature and I only know of one other pub with one.  Not been in for ages, but it always used to do a good pint.  Scene of many a piss-up for me and doggy, although back in the day I had slept with rather too many of the bar staff.

The St Johns Hotel, Queens Road - Probably the best pub in the world, although the smoking ban has rather dulled the atmosphere in its wonderful side room.  William of Walworth wanted to move it brick by brick to London when he came up to 'ull for doggy's housewarming bash a few years back.

The Grafton, Grafton Street - truly horrible in every way, but The Housemartins did film the video to Happy Hour in there, so it's worth a visit for that alone.

The Gardener's Arms, Cottingham Road - CAMRA and students love this place: the former for the traditional, real-ale-and-food front bar, the latter for the pool tables in the back.  I prefer the former, since the beer is second to none.

I could go on, and there are many well-rated pubs in the city I've never ventured into.  Suffice to say that Hull used to have two pub crawl routes, Spring Bank and Beverley Road, rated among the best in the country.  The latter's gone trendy and studenty these days, but a night's drinking up Spring Bank is still enormous fun and there are great pubs dotted around all over the city and its surrounding towns.  I know of no finer city to go drinking in.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 28, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Well, a quiet pint is getting harder to find.


yes it is, and so may i recommend scarborough for one or several


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Sorry Mrs M!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice little boozer, went there a few months ago


----------



## moose (Oct 28, 2007)

The tiling is beautiful on the Pev. Shame about that bit you can see round the drainpipe where a car hit it in the 80s and it had to be re-tiled, and doesn't quite match. 

I'd second Roadkill's suggestion of the Black Boy in Hull - marvellous place which nearly made us miss the ferry 

Since 'North' is all relative, I'd put in a good word for the Three Stags Heads in Wardlow Mires, near Mansfield. Possibly the strangest pub I drink in, but very appealing. It's tiny, plainly furnished, and usually lit only by firelight in winter. There are whippets and lurchers draped over every surface, and locals with hawks on their shoulders. The landlord is a mad potter who makes all the plates they serve food on, and he's the rudest landlord I've ever met. It's not unusual to see him firing a shotgun behind the bar.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 29, 2007)

My favourite Sheffield boozers - all sell proper beer and the vast majority don't play music (if they do it tends to be live or quiet).  If I had the time I'd do a long-winded descriptive list like Roadie but I don't so just the names, locations will and a brief summarisation willhave to do: 

The Fat Cat, Kelham Island (legendary)
The Kelham Island Tavern, Kelham Island (ditto)
The Riverside, Kelham Island (wicked Sunday evening acoustic/unplugged sessions)
The Wellington, Shalesmoor (formerly the Cask and Cutler) - astonishingly friendly landlord, no fizzy stuff on tap whatsoever 
The Moon, Upperthorpe (my local)
The Red House, Netherthorpe (lovely management, wicked live music boozer)
Fagans, Brook Hill (folk-tastic)
The Dog & Partridge - *very* Irish - 1 side room totally devoted to JFK 
The Devonshire Cat, City Centre - modern, diverse boozer with lovely food and the best selection of beer in Sheffield
The Brown Bear, City Centre - Sam Smith's boozer currently closed for 'refurbishment' - campest barman in the world, cheapest booze in Sheffield and the most 'interesting' clientele

I think that's it . . .


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 30, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Since 'North' is all relative, I'd put in a good word for the Three Stags Heads in Wardlow Mires, near Mansfield. Possibly the strangest pub I drink in, but very appealing. It's tiny, plainly furnished, and usually lit only by firelight in winter. There are whippets and lurchers draped over every surface, and locals with hawks on their shoulders. The landlord is a mad potter who makes all the plates they serve food on, and he's the rudest landlord I've ever met. It's not unusual to see him firing a shotgun behind the bar.


That sounds fantastic


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 30, 2007)

free spirit said:
			
		

> eh? it's alright, and sells some decent beers and stuff, but in the best pub stakes it's kinda lacking imo.


Lacking what? Karaoke? A dartboard?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 30, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> yes it is, and so may i recommend scarborough for one or several


The best pub in Scarborough got fucked up a few years ago as I recall. Most disappointed I was.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 30, 2007)

Theres a place in Deckham in Gateshead called The Globe.I've never tasted beer like it.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 30, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Sorry Mrs M!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. The Briton's Protection just up the road is a fave too. Good local beer and excellent whisky selection


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 30, 2007)

Whitelocks in Leeds city centre... it's v old anyway, decent food too:
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/30/3053/Whitelocks/Leeds


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ aye, definitely whitelocks.

and the adelphi too 






bit pricey for snacky type things, and not the cheapest for beer but.. 
good drinks, good snacks, and proper belting interior.

oh yesh.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 30, 2007)

If we're in Leeds, don't forget "The Victoria" behind the City Hall - great pub to trip in! 
Or the "Duck and Drake" (where I got engaged!)
Or "The Grove" ( a bit cliquey but lovely beer!)

Crikey I'm thirsty now!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 30, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Hull pubs worth a visit:...... I know of no finer city to go drinking in.



Do you know the surrounding area?

I remember that there's a really good pub in Gilberdyke, but there's two there (or there were years ago when I went) and I couldn't tell you the name of the good one.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Do you know the surrounding area?
> 
> I remember that there's a really good pub in Gilberdyke, but there's two there (or there were years ago when I went) and I couldn't tell you the name of the good one.



No, I don't know that part of the East Riding at all, aside from having been out drinking in Goole a few times.  I know Holderness pretty well, but the other side of the county is unfamiliar territory to me!


----------



## oneflewover (Oct 30, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Hull pubs worth a visit:
> 
> 
> The Polar Bear, Spring Bank - Mainly a gay venue, but also happens to be a really nice old-style pub.  I'm told its big, enamel bar is a rare local feature and I only know of one other pub with one.  Not been in for ages, but it always used to do a good pint.  Scene of many a piss-up for me and doggy, although back in the day I had slept with rather too many of the bar staff.
> ...



A second for all the pubs you mentioned that I haven't quoted. The Polar Bear was devoid of a cask ale on my last visit, so didn't stop but the bar and ceiling is superb.

The Grafton was the Birthplace of the Housemartins and was featured as a homage. The next street along, Lambert St was were I was brought up.

Towards the top of Spring Bank is the Spring Bank Tavern now under new management and a good selection of cask ale. How long it will stay like that is another matter as they also do cocktails.

The Star and Garter in St Stephens square has just been taken over by the owners of The Polar Bear and is sliding down hill quickly due to bad staff.

Another good word for the Adelphi in Leeds and a heads up for the Palace near the Parish Church, probably nay definitely my favourite pub at the moment.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2007)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> A second for all the pubs you mentioned that I haven't quoted. The Polar Bear was devoid of a cask ale on my last visit, so didn't stop but the bar and ceiling is superb.



Damn traitors!  When Fuel group bought it, me and doggy made the manager promise that he'd keep it as a traditional-style pub (and there were all sorts of rumours flying around about what he was going to do with it - name changes, Fuel-style decor and so on) with at least one guest ale!    I'll have to go in and have words!  



> Towards the top of Spring Bank is the Spring Bank Tavern now under new management and a good selection of cask ale. How long it will stay like that is another matter as they also do cocktails.



I did think about including the Spring Bank Tavern on my initial list but left it off.  Perhaps I shouldn't, 'cos last time I was in there (which'll be sometime last year, I think) it was still doing a good pint and it's an interesting old place, even if it did get a bit townie on a weekend.  Sounds as if that's the market they're aiming for now, sadly, so another good pub will bite the dust, like the old Punch Hotel, on Victoria Square.  That was a shabby old dive but it could have been made into a great pub - if someone hadn't bought it, ripped out all the old decor and turned it into a bad imitation of one of the townie bars down George Street.

It's a shame Beverley Road's gone that way, with places like the Mainbrace and the Haworth Arms going all studenty and tacky (although The Bull and The Rose are both amusingly old-school).  Spring Bank's so far kept its identity a bit better, and even if places like The Hole In The Wall and The Editorial aren't all that amazing as pubs, they do a great pint.  The Spring Bank pub crawl is still a great evening out.


----------



## janeb (Nov 4, 2007)

Can uaually be found in one of the pubs in / around the Ouseburn, Newcastle.  Mainly the Cumberland or the FreeTrade (best view of the river in the city, esp at Sunset), sometimes the Cluny or the Tyne

http://www.thecumberlandarms.co.uk/

http://www.pubsnewcastle.co.uk/FreeTradeInn.html

http://www.headofsteam.co.uk/default.aspx?tabid=10194

http://www.thetyne.com/


I see there will be celebrations for bonfire night at the Cumberland with the Newcastle Kingsmen doing their fire dancing - all the better once they / we have had a few pints - think I'll be there (pm me if anyone else going, could have a meet up?)

http://www.thecumberlandarms.co.uk/news.asp?blogID=181


----------



## Edie (Nov 8, 2007)

Another happy Adelphi punter here.
The Chemic in Woodhouse (my local, happily).
Whitelocks in city centre.


----------



## oryx (Nov 8, 2007)

Have really enjoyed The Peverill on the Peak & Whitelock's in the past - good to hear they are still going strong.

I like the Minster Inn & Golden Ball in York when I'm up there - both real old-style pubs.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 8, 2007)

The Whitelocks is a lovely pub.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 9, 2007)

I love that Sheffield list, thanks sam (plans visit next year ... )

But so far I've only been to two, two of the Kelham Island ones. Stig's description of the *superb* Fat Cat is well accurate  

Went back there last November after the Urban Northern walk, twas still fab.

The FC has been badly flooded since, in June, but I'm sure it's been refurbished/reopened by now??


----------



## Darlo70 (Nov 19, 2007)

one pub i really miss for it's jukebox alone is the old Barley Mow in Newcastle. Great place for pre-gig drinks if you frequentedthe Riverside


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> http://www.thecumberlandarms.co.uk/


Another vote for the Cumberland from me, particularly on the first Saturday of the month when Home Cooking is on.

Another decent pub is the Colpitts in Durham when it's not full of students.  It's a Sam Smiths pub and a pint costs around £1.30 IIRC.


----------



## Firky (Nov 19, 2007)

Trenthouse is the best pub in the world. Fact.

www.trenthouse.com I was in there on Saturday


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 20, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Another decent pub is the Colpitts in Durham when it's not full of students.  It's a Sam Smiths pub and a pint costs around £1.30 IIRC.



One reason I used to like The Colpitts was that it never was full of students!  That's why I used to go in.  Granted I was a student, likes, but never the stereotypical Durham student: I could get away with drinking in The Colpitts and The Fighting Cocks, whilst the brogues and pink Ben Sherman-wearing crew attracted unfriendly looks from the locals.    The Fighting Cocks was a horrid old dive, but The Colpitts used to be a great little place.  

The Old Elm Tree on Crossgate merits an honourable mention too, if it's still like it was in my day.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> One reason I used to like The Colpitts was that it never was full of students!  That's why I used to go in.  Granted I was a student, likes


Maybe it's always full of students pretending that they're not students? 

It's only occasionally been full of students when I've been there, most of the time it's just locals.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 21, 2007)

Well as it's not been mentioned there is always The Stanwick Arms in Aldbrough St. John, North Yorkshire.  A lovely pub with good food and real ale. 





Back 'home' it would have to be the Tut 'n' Shive in Bishop Auckland as it does many guest ales and serves a younger crowd.  Not the most traditional of pubs but I feel safer in there than many in the town.





I do occasionally go in the Green Tree up by the railway but they got rid of the Black Sheep and I could only get Smiths or bottles of Dog so now I head further for more choice.

Just out of town there is the Saxon Inn in Escomb. It's just opposite the historic saxon church on the village green.  Does some good beer and excellent food.


----------



## Spion (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm intrigued by 'Gestures', the shop next door. Does it sell 'waves', 'pointing', 'the Vs' and things like that?


----------



## Jeff (Nov 21, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued by 'Gestures', the shop next door. Does it sell 'waves', 'pointing', 'the Vs' and things like that?



   I've no idea - but if it doesn't it should.


----------



## longdog (Nov 21, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Damn traitors!  When Fuel group bought it, me and doggy made the manager promise that he'd keep it as a traditional-style pub (and there were all sorts of rumours flying around about what he was going to do with it - name changes, Fuel-style decor and so on) with at least one guest ale!    I'll have to go in and have words!



Last time I was in the Polar Bear with Mitch they had a hand-pull but the pump was pissing beer everywhere. To be honest, I doubt it would've been any good anyway. Nice though the staff are I wouldn't trust them to keep a cask ale in anything like a drinkable condition 

Nice and fairly unspoilt inside and out but a lager pub sadly.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 21, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> Last time I was in the Polar Bear with Mitch they had a hand-pull but the pump was pissing beer everywhere. To be honest, I doubt it would've been any good anyway. Nice though the staff are I wouldn't trust them to keep a cask ale in anything like a drinkable condition
> 
> Nice and fairly unspoilt inside and out but a lager pub sadly.



It's a sad comedown from the time we'd spend all day drinking dark mild in there, isn't it?   

Btw, are the photos taken *that afternoon* still about anywhere?


----------



## soulman (Nov 22, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Maybe it's always full of students pretending that they're not students?
> 
> It's only occasionally been full of students when I've been there, most of the time it's just locals.



You can spot the locals they know how to wear a ben sherman shirt properly


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 22, 2007)

Scarboro arms/ taps near Leeds train station is q good and do nice food.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 22, 2007)

I second The Adelphi in Leeds. Great atmosphere, good beers, well priced, lovely decor, great nosh.


----------



## CherryRipe (Nov 24, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Trenthouse is the best pub in the world. Fact.
> 
> www.trenthouse.com I was in there on Saturday



I went back to Newcastle to live there for 6 months about 5 years ago because my wife wanted to see where I was born / brought up.  Anyway we got a place in Spital Tongues right next to the North Terrace which became our local and that's a good pub but we spent a lot of time in the Trent - my wife loved it.  Had a great 6 months back in the toon, threads like this you wish you could just pop back for a pint but it's a bit far from Sydney.


----------



## Star Dove (Nov 24, 2007)

Another vote for Whitelocks in Leeds from me.

Although it's probably not what most people would call a proper pub, the North Bar on New Briggate is also worth a visit.


----------



## Firky (Nov 27, 2007)

CherryRipe said:
			
		

> I went back to Newcastle to live there for 6 months about 5 years ago because my wife wanted to see where I was born / brought up.  Anyway we got a place in Spital Tongues right next to the North Terrace which became our local and that's a good pub but we spent a lot of time in the Trent - my wife loved it.  Had a great 6 months back in the toon, threads like this you wish you could just pop back for a pint but it's a bit far from Sydney.


 

I Might pop in this weekend, if I do I will take some photos for you.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 27, 2007)

Star Dove said:
			
		

> Another vote for Whitelocks in Leeds from me.
> 
> Although it's probably not what most people would call a proper pub, the North Bar on New Briggate is also worth a visit.



Nice beer but had to take out second mortgage to buy a round last time!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 28, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> The best pub in Scarborough got fucked up a few years ago as I recall. Most disappointed I was.



Scarboroughs never been the same since the Stage Door shut down  

The Tap & Spile on Falsgrave is ok.

Which pub are you on about? Hole in the Wall? The Alma?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 28, 2007)

Not sure of the name....it was on a road on a hill, not too far from the Spa Centre.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 28, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Not sure of the name....it was on a road on a hill, not too far from the Spa Centre.



Hmm. No idea which one it could be. There are hills everywhere in Scarborough! If it's near the Spa it'll be up South Cliff, but i'm not that knowledgeable about the pubs up there...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll ask....


----------



## chooch (Nov 28, 2007)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> The Palace near the Parish Church, probably nay definitely my favourite pub at the moment.


Used to be a great pub that one. Ain't been in a couple of years but will do if I can get to Leeds over Christmas.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 29, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Which pub are you on about? Hole in the Wall? The Alma?


The Hole In The Wall.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 29, 2007)

Marble Beer House, Chorlton, Manchester.

Has real ales from its own Marble Brewery, which is all organic and vegan.  The pub itself is quite small, but makes you feel like you're anywhere but a big city.  Recommended!


----------



## oryx (Nov 29, 2007)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Marble Beer House, Chorlton, Manchester.
> 
> Has real ales from its own Marble Brewery, which is all organic and vegan.  The pub itself is quite small, but makes you feel like you're anywhere but a big city.  Recommended!



Ooooh yes, I like that one. It used to be a very good bottled beer shop, but is just as good as a pub!


----------



## Andy the Don (Nov 30, 2007)

The Slubbers Arms in Huddersfield, excellent pint of Timothy Taylor's Landlord..


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 30, 2007)

Star Dove said:
			
		

> Although it's probably not what most people would call a proper pub, the North Bar on New Briggate is also worth a visit.


ohh i used to dj there. also it was where i met frank black. on the downside it was also the scene of the only time i have ever been slapped by a girl.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 30, 2007)

oryx said:
			
		

> Ooooh yes, I like that one. It used to be a very good bottled beer shop, but is just as good as a pub!



I think I've been in there, a few years ago.  It was a nice little place, and some of the bottled beers were fantastic.


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 4, 2007)

SHakespeare in central Durham is quaint and sells great ale, as does the DUn Cow in New Elvet, near a prison... The last place sells the most Castle Eden of ANY pub...


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 4, 2007)

When I was a student in Durham, there used to be something called the Dun Cow Challenge, which basically involved drinking a pint of everything they had on draught, working from left to right across the bar.  For some reason it was regarded as more difficult to do that in the Dun Cow than any other pub.  Either way, it had been banned by the university a few years before, ostensibly because of drunken violence, although a cynic might have pointed out that the pub was opposite the university admin buildings and perhaps the high-ups didn't think that students vomiting on their doorstep did the university's image much good.


----------



## Spion (Dec 4, 2007)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> The Slubbers Arms in Huddersfield, excellent pint of Timothy Taylor's Landlord..


I wouldn't drink Landlord that had travelled that far from the brewery


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 4, 2007)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Marble Beer House, Chorlton, Manchester.
> 
> Has real ales from its own Marble Brewery, which is all organic and vegan.  The pub itself is quite small, but makes you feel like you're anywhere but a big city.  Recommended!



I know it well, my friends live around the corner from there.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 4, 2007)

The Sportsman on Mottram Road in Hyde. Top community pub with at least 6 real ales on draught.


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 4, 2007)

The marble in chorlton is a decent enough spot - made better now that its gone no smoking

also of note in country chorlton is the bar, hillary step (more whalley range that), dulcimer for all yer beardy nu-folk needs and  the beech for all yer 485748 people standing in the doorway smoking needs

current fave in chorlton is Pi tho - great pies, great pints - what more do you need?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 4, 2007)

I only recently discovered it, but the Lass O' Gowrie sells some lovely ales and has a good ambience- pictured here with genuine Manchester rain adding to it's allure...







I also like 'retro bar' just up the road- it's a young crowd but everyone seems pretty friendly; the women are fit, and most of the guys look like a cross between Russell Brand and Pop Levi!


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 9, 2007)

I've been in the Lass but The Bridge Hotel in Newcastle is far better.

GOt tanked recently on Workie Ticket and the hangover was minute, good beer that     AND! It's a lefty anarcho pub as well...


----------



## soulman (Dec 9, 2007)

Attica said:
			
		

> I've been in the Lass but The Bridge Hotel in Newcastle is far better.
> 
> GOt tanked recently on Workie Ticket and the hangover was minute, good beer that     AND! It's a lefty anarcho pub as well...



It's run as a workers cooperative/collective?


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 9, 2007)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> I only recently discovered it, but the Lass O' Gowrie sells some lovely ales and has a good ambience- pictured here with genuine Manchester rain adding to it's allure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know the first place but I discovered the Retro Bar years back. Not been in an age but double vodka and coke was about £2 and they served till about 3am (which before the extended licensing came in was the only place I knew of that served late other than proper bars/clubs).

It did seem to change from a 'gay-friendly' venue to a place full of male Noel Fielding-alikes and female electro-chicks/Debbie Harry-wannabees. I think a lot of folk go there weekends before the Star and Garter (another place I've not been to in ages).


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 10, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> It did seem to change from a 'gay-friendly' venue to a place full of male Noel Fielding-alikes and female electro-chicks/Debbie Harry-wannabees.


   

I forgot it used to be a gay/ tranny venue... it all happened so fast...

You'll back me up on this jambooboo, but 'the Grant' in Hulme is a top-notch drinking establishment (tho they now seem to have changed their name to 'A Fe We'.) Top atmosphere, cool reggae music, and the chef knocks up a top-notch curried goat


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 10, 2007)

anyone else been to 'The Wellington' in North Gorton ('the Jockey' in _Shameless_)? it's like walking straight into an episode


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 10, 2007)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> I forgot it used to be a gay/ tranny venue... it all happened so fast...
> 
> You'll back me up on this jambooboo, but 'the Grant' in Hulme is a top-notch drinking establishment (tho they now seem to have changed their name to 'A Fe We'.) Top atmosphere, cool reggae music, and the chef knocks up a top-notch curried goat



Yeah I like Afewe though I've not eaten there - despite only living a few hundred metres from there in my last place on Stretford Rd I only went there about a dozen times. Ridiculously cheap bar as well, other than Saturday I think (though it's still cheap by most standards).

There's nowhere as local around here that I know of. Well apart from The Whalley...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 10, 2007)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> ...You'll back me up on this jambooboo, but 'the Grant' in Hulme is a top-notch drinking establishment (tho they now seem to have changed their name to 'A Fe We'.) Top atmosphere, cool reggae music, and the chef knocks up a top-notch curried goat


He probably will back you up on it when he comes along... but in his absence, I will... yeah, Afewe/the Grants (a lot of people still call it that, despite the name change, even taxi drivers) is good to have as your local.

Can sometimes be a bit too quiet on weeknights, but other nights you go in and it's really lively.  And the beer is really cheap.  For the benefit of anyone who's not been there but fancies checking it out: a pint of bitter used to be around £1.20, don't know if it's gone up?  And they often do special offer twofers, buy two bottles of whatever beer is on special offer for the price of one.

Kingy the chef does knock up a top-notch 'curried goat' (although I think it's actually mutton?) but I'm not as impressed with his rice and peas (personally, I prefer Buzzrocks).  When he first started, it was good, but then he seemed to switch to what seemed to be 'easy cook rice' which isn't as good, imho.  Definitely try his dumplings though.  They're legendary.

Also, on Tuesday nights, there's People's Kitchen in the back room/pool room.  A vegan catering collective from the estate opposite takes over the back room.  People cook the food at home and then carry it across to the pub and serve it up from about 6.30pm onwards.  It's £1.50 for mains and if there's any pudding (pudding doesn't always happen) that's an extra 50p.  Bare minimum turnout is probably around 20 people, although more usually anywhere between 25-35 turn up, and for special events (Halloween/Christmas/any excuse) there can be 50-odd.  It happens pretty much every Tuesday night (except from some time around end July to beginning September, because most people are away at festivals).

Thursday night they have live music so it can get lively, used to be jam night, not sure if it still is, haven't been in on a Thursday night in a long while.  And then there are DJs at the weekends.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 10, 2007)

Attica said:
			
		

> I've been in the Lass but The Bridge Hotel in Newcastle is far better.


The oldest folk club in England meets there. I've been.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 10, 2007)

The Swan on clementhorpe in York


Lovely little boozer

used to be my local


----------



## Error Gorilla (Dec 25, 2007)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> My favourite Sheffield boozers - all sell proper beer and the vast majority don't play music (if they do it tends to be live or quiet).  If I had the time I'd do a long-winded descriptive list like Roadie but I don't so just the names, locations will and a brief summarisation willhave to do:
> 
> The Fat Cat, Kelham Island (legendary)
> The Kelham Island Tavern, Kelham Island (ditto)
> ...



Fagans is wonderful.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 26, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Definitely try his dumplings though.  They're legendary.


well, I'm trying to stick to vegetarianism a bit more seriously since I wrote that post- looks like it's gonna be Kingy's legendary dumplings for me! 

(be a good name for a band that, actually )

Thanks for all the info- much appreciated. I'm gonna definitely try and get down there on a tuesday when 2008 kicks into full swing- I know a few of the characters who live in the Redbricks, and they're _ace..._


----------



## Firky (Dec 30, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Trenthouse is the best pub in the world. Fact.
> 
> www.trenthouse.com I was in there on Saturday



Sent Dub there last night, I await his report!


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 6, 2008)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> The Swan on clementhorpe in York
> 
> 
> Lovely little boozer
> ...



Popped in a couple of weeks ago, agree, a lovely little boozer, homely and welcoming.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Jan 20, 2008)

When I was a student in Newcastle we always considered the Trent to be a posers pub. In those days the Haymarket pubs (Haymarket, Northumberland Arms, three Bulls Knackers) were frequented by local bikers or old hippies rather than the students who monopolise it now. It's difficult to think of boozers that haven't completely changed since I came up here, I suppose The Victory in south Gosforth is one and the Gosforth Hotel and The Queen Vic (AKA Northern Lights) haven't changed that much. Down the town, I really liked The Geordie Pride across from the Central station but that shut down years ago. Before the Quayside got done up I did like the Baltic but often got bothered by Sally army people and that old guy from the hostel on city road who'd play the harmonica in the corner. Ahhh memories, i could go on.......


----------

